# Other Languages > jQuery >  How to add a second Parameter

## vuyiswamb

How to add a Second Parameter




```
<%# Eval("Patameter1","return showComment(""{0}"")") %>
```

please note that the "showComment" is a Jquery function 


Thanks

----------

